# 7 Month old showing hip problems!



## darmani27 (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi everyone, pretty new to this forum so i apologize if i"m posting in the wrong section! 

My boyfriend and I recently adopted a 7 month old German Shepherd Dog. We've had her about a week now and noticed that shes generally just a tad laid back for a 7 month old. we have stairs and she runs up and down a bunch when she gets all hyper. we dont force her to use them at all nor does she show pain when climbing them or decending. I was concerned when i noticed shes hesitasnt getting in my very small car (focus) she'll get her front in and take a second to get those back legs in. I don't assist her in getting in, i give her time to get in herself. She does sit like a little froggy (which i know can be very common in puppies) but also can be a sign of HD I think. She is on the thin side so her weight is not an issue on her behind. Although she loves walks, today she was very whiny inside all afternoon, just lying in her bed and occasionally letting out a little whine. Shes a little slow getting up as well. 

I'm so frustrated with trying to see how she walks and runs etc. because my BF stepped on her paw the first day we had her so shes been giving a limp because of that. So its been hard to push her because i cannot tell if the pain is becasue of that or her hips. So here goes the kicker  I've noticed when she runs full speed to play with other dogs (I work at a doggy day care so she gets to tag along and play) she does the imfamous bunny hop. Only at full speed have i seen her bunny hop. The bunny hop was my main concern with HD because its such a classic symptom, but the other nerve racking thing, she doesnt whine or bite or anything when you pet her hip area but i gave one of her hips a stretch out while she was lying on her back today (so it extended fully out) and she let me go pretty far then let out a little whine and nipped my fingers to say stop! 

With all that being said I'm sure I'm forgetting to mention a million things. I'm hoping someone has some insight on other things it may be? I should also note she DOES have a vet appt. for the end of this week and I will definitely be having them check her out and if any concern getting xrays done! 

Heres a pictures of my baby sitting like a froggy (I notice she tends to baby the right hip more, and when sitting lazy she always shifts her weight to sit on her right)


----------



## Tigerbite (Dec 5, 2014)

My GSD/Pit mix sits the same way (2 years old now). He had the same problem when we rescued him (he was a stray, malnourished, and really beaten up.) He was also between the 6-8 month range. His problem was just weakness. The longer we had him and got him more healthy, the better he got. He still would rather pull himself up onto the bed or couch rather than jump up, but at the same time, he can jump over the entire couch.

Do you know if she was in bad health before adoption? Our vet just said he was weak (of course, anyone would say that just looking at him when we first found him.)

I'll be interested to hear what your vet has to say, so let me know.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

She is beautiful! However, I would stop the running if you think its her hips. My Stella (RIP) was diagnosed at 6 months (neuter), we managed, kept her weight down, NO running, walks but mainly in grassy parks etc., she had the vet brand joint supplement food and cosequine. Enjoy your girl!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

You might have a chiropractor look at her as well. Back pain can mimic (and cause) hip pain. She is a cutie!


----------



## darmani27 (Dec 2, 2014)

We do think part of her problems with slowness is due to her not being active at her old home. Her previous owner didn't have time for her. We noticed very quickly
That she tires easily yet everyday getting better. I will definitely be checking back in to update after we visit the vet! Thank you for easing my mind a little bit! If it is HD we will do anything to fix our baby. Even if that means costly surgeries. For now we can just hope she gets stronger everyday. We do have her on glucosamine as of 2 days ago, so I wil also update and progress on that!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

darmani27 said:


> We do think part of her problems with slowness is due to her not being active at her old home. Her previous owner didn't have time for her. We noticed very quickly
> That she tires easily yet everyday getting better. I will definitely be checking back in to update after we visit the vet! Thank you for easing my mind a little bit! If it is HD we will do anything to fix our baby. Even if that means costly surgeries. For now we can just hope she gets stronger everyday. We do have her on glucosamine as of 2 days ago, so I wil also update and progress on that!


 
My golden was diangosed with hip dysplasia at 17 months(a couple months ago) He showed no signs and one day he dislocated one of his hips, scared the heck out of me. We are recovering nicely from the first surgery and looking at the second surgery in March. I take mine swimming twice a week and it has helped tremendously. He is on no medications at all as of right now and I prefer to keep him that way. I was told to take him to a chiropractor to get his neck/shoulders adjusted because they shift their weight to the front part of the body if they have hip dysplasia. I will be doing that within the next month. Good Luck


----------



## darmani27 (Dec 2, 2014)

I read your whole post about your golden! Hes adorable and I'm so glad to hear he is doing ok! In doing my panicked research about hd reading your post relieved me so much! And I'm so glad that his FHO was successful and leaves me a lot of hope that if she did have hd she can still life a completely normal life with a more affordable surgery. And that post about a women's dog going on from FHO to do search and rescue. Thank you for easing my mind a little!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

darmani27 said:


> I read your whole post about your golden! Hes adorable and I'm so glad to hear he is doing ok! In doing my panicked research about hd reading your post relieved me so much! And I'm so glad that his FHO was successful and leaves me a lot of hope that if she did have hd she can still life a completely normal life with a more affordable surgery. And that post about a women's dog going on from FHO to do search and rescue. Thank you for easing my mind a little!


 
I'll tell you I was having doubts, but in the last week I've noticed a big difference. He is completely using that leg and being the puppy he is. I would highly recommend swimming if you can find a place. Building the muscle is important and hopefully he won't lose so much on the next surgery because by then he will be swimming 2x a week for a few months.


----------

